
Internet, Cell Phones May Prevent  Speeding Tickets  - gibsonf1
http://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/innovation/article/innovation-let-cell-phone-alert-speed-traps_558741_57.html
======
aneesh
"you will get text message alerts of traps in your area."

Yes, let's have people checking text messages while driving. That'll make the
roads MUCH safer.

